# Bejing Olympics!!!!!



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 9, 2008)

The Olympics started yesterday, and Korea already won a Gold Medal!!! (although i have no idea what event it was)
and is there boxing in the olympics? i love boxing
which Country are you guys cheering for? obviously Korea and Canada for me
And the winter olympics are going to be in 2010 in Whistler, which is only 2 hours away from where I live :-D


----------



## DZLife (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh nice, I didn't know they were going to have it in Whistler. My mother spent a good amount of time up there with friends about a year ago. She said everything was beautiful.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 11, 2008)

Did ya'll catch the opening ceremony? It was ridiculous.. blew my mind anyway :-D .


----------

